# trim tex caulking



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

a box of TT crown molding arrived for me today. I was reminded by the sticker i did not get a case of caulking (did not want it to freeze)

Is there another kind i could use? what material base should it be?
Thanks for your help fellas!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)




----------

